# Evaporator coil leaks



## baileysair (Sep 23, 2008)

We have been experiencing a higher than usual evaporator coil leakage rate in systems being installed in new homes here in Florida. The culprit seems to be formicary corrosion identified by the many pin hole leaks in the fin tubing of the coils. Nearly 80% of the York and Coleman systems installed in the past 2 years by my company has had the coil replaced and in some cases have been replaced multiple times. Has anyone else in the south experienced simular problems????Curious to how wide spread this really is???:furious:


----------



## cfcitywide (May 1, 2008)

I don't know if it is a regional issue. Have had the same problems you just described up north in Chicago, Just change out another one yesterday that had only seen one heat season.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds like time for a recall!!!!


----------



## Don Ball (Nov 13, 2008)

*formicary*

After 5 years of being told we were the only one having the problem, we gave the distributor and the manufactor so much trouble, they fired us. After 30 years of representing their brand, they fired us!
I guess they solved the problem.


----------



## BigJohnK (May 3, 2012)

I am not a contractor, but I am an owner of a Coleman CA Unit. 

I just wanted to say this is a major problem which has turned into a very costly unit to maintain.

I have replaced and/or needed to recharge my CA unit's coil once if not twice per year.

Not sure of the cause, but what is common for me is when the unit is not in use for a while the next time I go to use it my coil freezes up and then I get to suffer until I can get a tech to come out and either replace the coil or charge up the system.

Does anyone have any incite as to what will become of this issue as it is very frustrating.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

BigJohnK said:


> I am not a contractor,


Sorry...


Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

